# Need some Advice on Wiring



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

I'm sure i'm over thinking this, but right now I'm to tired to see the easy way to do this.

What I'm considering is

using a On-Off-On switch, with lights, and having it in On 1 - 2 lights on. On 2 - four lights on.

Going over it, I know I need some relay or something, for this to work. 

Lights are wired in group of 2, with one power lead coming from the set of 2 lights. So there are 2 power leads being used.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Use two relays. One relay for the (First ON) and the second relay for the (second ON). Pretty simple.
T.J.


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

A little more detail? other then saying use to relays, thats like saying just run the lead wires, and jump the second on to first in on position 2 which doesn't work since just means both leads end up with power in either on position


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

It is all in the switch you apply to what you want to do. You need a double position double throw switch with 6 terminals on the back.

Switch: The center need 12+ power (red tabs) on both sides for this to work.
Follow the wiring diagram. When the switch is up both the blue tabs will feed power to the 85(coil power) side of the relays 1 and 2 (blue lines).

When the switch is down power will only go to 85(coil power) of relay 1 only form the orange wire/tab. This does work by the way.

Relay: 30 = power in from Battery
86= ground
85= coil side + from DPDT switch
87= out to accessory/lights

I would use higher Amp relays than the 30/40 ones. Ebay has some 75 amp Bosch ones.


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

Sadly switch I was looking at is not a DPDT, it's a SPDT, Three blade + pilot lights.

I knew I forgot to add that, I know with a DPDT it's easy.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Then you would need 3 relays where two relays (these 2 relays would turn on all 4 lights) are conneted together at 85 from the swtich you have. Then the 1 relay by iteself to the other side of the switch in where that 1 relay just turns on two lights. Not really worth all of that when you can get a DPDT switch. Sorry I am not drawing this out in paint.
T.J.


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

Yeah don't need to draw it, 
I know what you mean. and basically it comes down to not worth the hassle. I was just hoping for a easy way I missed of doing it.

I almost wish there was a relay that I could have coil on send to two out leads. but when coil is off it only sent power to 1 of the leads.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

they do have relays like that at radio shack , but they arnt high amps

yuo can do it with ur switch , plus 2 relays... as long as on of the relays is a DT, meaning it has both 87 , and 87 a - which is a 5 pin set up


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

If your willing to use two relays it can be done, and with ONLY two relays and your SPDT switch.


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

really? even with the fact that it's a pilot light, that runs it's live power off the same terminal, depending on position of switch? 

I can see it with no lights, but i keep picturing it and drawning it out and it works other then the fact that the pilot lights don't work like they should.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

An old stlye Dick Cepek Relay(color red) should do what you want. Google Dick Cepek relay.
T.J.


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

This was my theory at one point


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

not a good way to wire it, it may work that way how ever your current(amps) from your light 2 will have to be supplyied from the switch? what the amp rating on the switch?


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

i know how to do it very simple, but i cant attach the file for some reason, give me your email and i will send it


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

Well it's not spot lights, or work lights, it's a set of leds, that have very low amp draw.

I've had 2 of the lights hooked to switch for over a year, and no problem with no relay on a truck.
switch is rated for 25a at 12v Dc

one of the lights pull from 0.2 amps to max 0.5 amps.

so figure max, 4x 0.5 = 2.0 amps


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

then the way that you have there will work just fine, personaly i would wire it the other way, because if you ever changed your lights to a higher draw, then you would need a rewire, but thats just me , either way will work just fine


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

i might even be able to do it with just 1 relay , if your able to run each set of lights dirrectly off the switch power


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

elite1msmith;575274 said:


> i might even be able to do it with just 1 relay , if your able to run each set of lights dirrectly off the switch power


That would be nice, but not sure you can cause of the switch. I know I will never change the lights. and if I did, It would likely onto another truck.

Switch
http://www.colehersee.com/pdf/A-Rockers.pdf

it's the on-off-on with 2 red pilot lights,


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

yeds i can do it with only 1 relay... i have to run out, ill be back in a few hours and send you both wiring diagrams


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Bruce'sEx;575255 said:


> Well it's not spot lights, or work lights, it's a set of leds, that have very low amp draw.
> 
> I've had 2 of the lights hooked to switch for over a year, and no problem with no relay on a truck.
> switch is rated for 25a at 12v Dc
> ...


That bit of info would have been helpful from the beginning Bruce. You can run both pairs of lights and switch them _exactly _how you want (2 on or all 4 on you choice) without ANY relays at all.

You guys that are trying to use one of the relays to "isolate" the toggle switch trigger are making it harder than it needs to be in this specific circumstance. Don't need any relays for a .5 amp load, and you don't need any to operate the two pairs of lights separatly, even with a SPDT style switch.

Bruce, didn't you get my PM yesterday?


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

B&B;575350 said:


> That bit of info would have been helpful from the beginning Bruce. You can run both pairs of lights and switch them _exactly _how you want (2 on or all 4 on you choice) without ANY relays at all.
> 
> You guys that are trying to use one of the relays to "isolate" the toggle switch trigger are making it harder than it needs to be in this specific circumstance. Don't need any relays for a .5 amp load, and you don't need any to operate the two pairs of lights separatly, even with a SPDT style switch.
> 
> Bruce, didn't you get my PM yesterday?


100 percent agreed here. However the original post did not state that.
T.J.


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

I know I left it out, I think I said I was tired as it was when I first asked, so couldn't be bothered to look up the details on switch or lights.
No I didn't see the pm yesterday.

Unless you isolate it, I have trouble seeing them working right.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Bruce'sEx;575377 said:


> No I didn't see the pm yesterday.
> 
> Unless you isolate it, I have trouble seeing them working right.


Not sure whats been up with the PM's lately. Not too reliable this week....

Regardless, if you want to send me your email address and which part # switch exactly your using, and I'll show you how to do this the way you want *very simply*. No relays, or extra wiring needed and you'll be able to run one pair of lights, or both pairs at the same time with your SPDT switch.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

BB, you need to send me that wiring too... i m having a problem figuring it out without using a realy or Diode.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

do u still need that wiring?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

elite1msmith;575894 said:


> do u still need that wiring?


Sent Bruce an email describing the wiring procedure yesterday elite.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

and may i ask for one as well, i want to see how you did it, maybe i can learn a thing or two


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Look at the diagram in the Colehersee catalog for Bruce's switch (rockers, diagram J). 

Wire it like it shows and then tie 1 and 3 together with a diode and your done. Can do the same thing if the load required the use of relays as well.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

elite1msmith;575453 said:


> BB, you need to send me that wiring too... i m having a problem figuring it out without using a realy or Diode.


well you never said a diode before....lol you said just the switch


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

elite1msmith;575909 said:


> well you never said a diode before....lol you said just the switch


No, I said no extra _wiring or relays_.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

haha, ture , true , i owe you a beer someday


----------

